# Definitely Try Before You Buy



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

A ton of you guys told me to go try out different guns until I found one I liked. I plan on following that advice but after a shooting round with the hubs today with every gun we have, I am even more certain how important that is.

I've been liking the 38 but after shooting it, the 40 semi auto and the 45 revolver today, I am IN LOVE with the 45. I put about 10 rounds through it before I was shooting one handed and hitting pretty consistently. That thing is nice! I figured I wouldn't like it because of the higher caliber, but it actually had a lot less recoil than the 40.

There have been a few posts on getting guns lately, particularly girl guns, and I want to reiterate how important it is to _test them out_ over just handling/looking at them.

By the way, guys, shot the new AR today. SUH-WEET! I was like, dang, where'd those 30 rounds go already?! And by the way more, it doesn't have sights yet so my practice with the longbow and intuitive shooting helped a bunch. I was hitting the target more than he was. Nah nah!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not nice out shooting the hubby with his own gun.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife, who only started shooting 28 months ago, blew me away on our first outing with her brand new XD-9. And her second and third outings too. While I finally figured out why my aim was off, she just blew me away. The final silhouette target went home and went up on the fridge door. She was so proud.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My other half highly prefers a revolver over a pistol. I don't care why as I just encouraged her. Get her some speed loaders for both her 38s, showed her how to use them, & had her practice with them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Be careful! If you try to shoot too fast, you might break a nail.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My ex-wife also out shot me on our first joint range trip together. I hid the gun after that.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Be careful! If you try to shoot too fast, you might break a nail.


Pshaw. Nails are _so_ impractical.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, there are sooo good for back scratching----


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

On topic with try before you buy; I guess I just like buying them all so it doesn't matter. My wife has concluded we have enough guns. I could easily tell her I sold one when another comes into the family and she wouldn't know the difference but I don't do that too her, now I buy guns / ammo / components more than groceries.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife is at least as good as I am. She settled on the Khar 9mm. She likes my Bushmaster M4 alot as well. I am anxious to go to the range as I want her to shoot the AK47 as well. I like the AK platform more than the AR, I think she will too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not nice out shooting the hubby with his own gun.


Tell my wife that please. In all seriousness, my wife usually out shoots me and it seems she doesn't even try. But that seems to be the way with females that aren't afraid to shoot, if shown proper technics<sp? and use constructive criticism and not given a cannon that scares the crap out of them.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So, I take it back. I'm ready to buy before I try. Just like the bow. I found my gun and I know it without a doubt. I *will* try to see if I can find one to try out, but:









<drool>

Just went down to the shop and tried one of these out. Fit like a glove. Plus it's hot. I mean, look at that baby!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

indie said:


> So, I take it back. I'm ready to buy before I try. Just like the bow. I found my gun and I know it without a doubt. I *will* try to see if I can find one to try out, but:
> 
> View attachment 3282
> 
> ...


Those commander style 1911 are great, I've been itching to shoot one the Ruger 1911s but just haven't had the opportunity yet. I already have a commander so my next 1911 will be a full size and probably a Ruger since I seem to be drawn to them.

-Infidel


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if hubby would notice. I mean, he doesn't even know what's in the bank if I don't tell him.... :lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Uh Oh now it starts! You have to buy it to try it and so starts.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going to call the gun range in the next town and see if they have it to try out. Then I'll try the SR9, which is another I was eyeballing and a couple others if I can just for good measure. There are about 800 gun shows coming up in the next 6 months, so I might start stalking those. Just really don't want to buy from a dealer.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

indie said:


> I'm going to call the gun range in the next town and see if they have it to try out. Then I'll try the SR9, which is another I was eyeballing and a couple others if I can just for good measure. There are about 800 gun shows coming up in the next 6 months, so I might start stalking those. Just really don't want to buy from a dealer.


Gun shows are the worst places to buy because everything is marked way up and you still have to do the NIX forms because they are dealers.  If you want to avoid the dealers, check out the for sale boards at your local ranges and check out some of the local classifieds for private sales.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the tip! Hub's buddy is a gun fanatic, so I'll let him know to keep an eye out too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't know about the firearm shows in your area, but Illinois as long aw you know what the MSRP is, you can deal with the guys at the show. Especially mid afternoon on Sunday


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And so it begins... 

I remember when I took Mrs Inor out shooting for the first time - about 20 years ago. Now, she is the one that has gun related bumper stickers on her truck and has me drilling holes in spent brass so she can make earrings out of them. She is also the one that usually initiates when "it is time to get the next one on the list". (Of course that could be because I never know how much we have in our checkbook. - It is only my job to fill the checkbook; it is her job to empty it.)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My problem is I haven't "met a gun I din't like". If it goes boom, I like it. Now, obviously I like some more than others, and if I ever won the lottery, I would have to pay someone just to load my magazines for me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

indie said:


> So, I take it back. I'm ready to buy before I try. Just like the bow. I found my gun and I know it without a doubt. I *will* try to see if I can find one to try out, but:
> 
> View attachment 3282
> 
> ...


They ARE purdy!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was in Fl/Ga area I used to frequent this board.. The Outdoors Trader | Free Gun Classifieds & Discussion Forums It had some AMAZING deals at times. I still check out the national classifieds on it and would be amazed at some prices to see on there. You have to check it frequently or you will miss out. I have seen things sold in like 2 minutes on there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh girl guns. there are no such things... there is something super for every one.
check out

Shop For Women - Gun Bling! - For Handguns - GunGoddess.com

Cornered Cat | If you have to fight, fight like a cornered cat.

I like buying bling for my pieces. I have enough I can play dress up with my side arms. my cat is happy I no longer dress her up. now the horses and the guns get it lol


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm checking out the 1911 grips - some pretty cool ones. I like the R1911 the way it is though...guess that means I'll have to start looking for another one to dress up. :twisted:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't throw the old grips away. Put 'em on hooks and you can use them for ear rings.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! i ordered the pink jewel and the America flag. i have 5 m&ps so i will dress up 2 for fun and leave 3 to be practical


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im very glad you are getting into shooting! it is a diminishing skill so practice often. don't be shy of factory reloads so you can practice economically. i like the bulk reload packages myself. either way its shiney  enjoy your side arms adventure! train train train!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At the local range they have a "women and guns" club. It is a national thing that is sponsored by the NRA (I think) but it is the most popular event held. We routinely have 50 to 90 women for each meet and these are "first time" shooters. The range membership went from 170 to over 800 in less than two years. We have "Cowboy Action", "5 stand", old style muzzle loaders group, Vets with guns, and the smallbore silhouette. There is always something going on - some days the range is open only to the group shooting.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

check out the "well armed woman" they have chapters in a whole buncha cities, nra womens clubs are super, I have heard!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You go Girl! Way to put his ego in check, ha ha ha. J/k...

Yes its very important to check guns out and shoot them if you can. Many will be surprised for find they really like something they originally thought they wouldn't like or couldn't handle only to discover its the cats meow.

I wasn't always a 1911 Commando. I carried a Taurus PT-99 (M9 knock off) and shot very well with it. Tried the instructors 1911 and was straight up deadly accurate with it. I dont think I could miss with it! I bought one within the next following week and aint looked back. The more I use it the more I love it. Been carrying a 1911 for about 13 years now! Guns can sometimes be funny like that...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife is a better shot than I am. I have to keep that in mind....

She loves the xd and xds in 9mm. Don't think she's ever shot a .45. 

You'll find the recoil of a .45 can be less than a 9mm depending on the gun. The heavier the pistol the lighter the felt recoil. It's a trade off. With that said, I shot the heck out of an xds .45 and thought the felt recoil was very good. Just didn't like the capacity.


----------

